# Near the point of no return..



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never been confident that I'd succeed with this project. However, until now, I could have the car (or what's left) towed away. I'm about to drop the rear axle. At that point, I'm not sure it can be moved. I suppose there are ways to move wrecks. Still I have the sense of getting in deeper and deeper.


----------

